# I have a registered domain, how to point it to my dynamic public IP~?



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

What I want to do is I know that my registered domain already has a static IP assigned to it, *But is there a way I can point the subdomain to my public IP~?*

Like I have "remote.domain.com", I want to point it to my Public IP, because Im running an FTP server (already forwarded port 21 to my FTP SERVER IP, works great), and I want to put it remote.domain.com for the host address.

Right now Im using dyndns.com for the mapped hostname.

Is this possible~?? Something to do with CNAMES or A-Records~??


----------



## VGSpieler (Mar 11, 2010)

Depending on the amount of control your provider gives you, there're a couple options. 

If you can, it should be as easy as making a CNAME record for remote (or remote.domain.com) and then making an A record for remote that uses your dynamic address. Then the A record is all you'd need to change when your dynamic IP changes.

If all they let you do is point domain.com to one address... then you'll probably need your own DNS server on-site to manage subdomains.


----------

